# Radio receptor digital simple y eficiente



## leandro (Nov 4, 2008)

hola a todos, tengo una idea en la cabeza hace mucho tiempo y es la de crear una buena radio receptora, pero digital, sencilla, pero eficiente, por que digo esto, porque estoy podrido de los radioreceptores bonitos, con memorias para 700 radios cuando por lo gral. a uno le gustan 2 o 3 como maximo porque si bien esta plagada la banda de FMs, no hay una que pase buena musica y no te den ganas de ahorcar al locutor.
y cuando encontras una radio mas o menos potable, tiene menos definicion que el 9 de atlas, (sin ofender), y terminas apagando la radio y escuchando como gotea una canilla.  

Bueno por todos estos argumentos zoquetes y porque tengo ganas les propongo una radioreceptora digital, sencilla pero eficiente, con una *buena recepcion*. se aceptan ideas, proyectos, opiniones y criticas. y si en mi queja de jubilado ofendi a alguien, sepan disculpar.


----------



## asterión (Nov 4, 2008)

Me parece que en tu plan deberia estar incluido el circuito integrado TDA7000... Que se pronuncien los entendidos!


----------



## Amimmodo (Dic 27, 2008)

Estoy de acuerdo con a573r10n. He construido un receptor con el TDA7000 y funciona muy bien pese a su escasa sensibilidad. Solo por despuntar el vicio, en cuanto pueda ponerle (al receptor con TDA7000) una etapa de alta, les comento el resultado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2008)

Si, tu idea me parece excelente.

El TDA700 y un varicap para controlar la sintonía harían tu idea "relativamente" simple. Este fin de semana tengo que probar el uso del varicap en este tipo de configuración. Cuando lo haga te comento los resultados.


Saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 27, 2008)

Creo que dejaste muchas detalles al aire:
Que tipo de modulacion qiereS? Am? FM? LSB? USB?

Para que bandas? Comercial? 80m? 40m ?


PD: Para la sintonia digital, armate un contador ascendente/descendente que te controle unos NPN con varias resistencias de distinto valor (usando un trimmer) que te varien el voltaje inverso en el diodo varicap y por ende su capacitancia. Ademas, creo que deberias probar con los led rojos opacos, ya que ellos son los que tienen una respuesta mas lineal.


----------



## diego_z (Dic 27, 2008)

en todo caso para que sea digital no deberia ser manejada por algun tipo de micro? o como es la cosa?
me gustaria este para el menejo de frecuencias que opinan http://pira.cz/pll.htm


----------



## leandro (Dic 27, 2008)

la banda mas importante seria FM, las demas no son muy usuales en mi vida cotidiana.. supongo que si, que al ser digital va a tener que llevar algun tipo de micro para almacenar las frecuencias deseadas y manipularlas. desde ya gracias a todos por la colavoracion, ahora que estoy de vacaciones vamos a ver si puedo dedicarle mas tiempoa esto. gracias a todos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 27, 2008)

Wou, wou.!! Esas funciones de las que hablas van a hacer que tu equipo *NO* sea "simple"

Creo que saldria mejor comprarla que hacerla (teniendo en cuenta tus planes)

Algo simple y sencillo, seria lo que te proponia + un LCD que muestre los canales..!

PD: Es mi humilde opinion.


----------



## diego_z (Dic 27, 2008)

el tema es que si no pones algo que testee la frec continuamente djaria de ser eficiente y por consiguiente no seria bueno , no se es mi opinion


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 27, 2008)

Precisamente..! Habria que implementar un PIC que muestree la frecu y la compare con la frecu que el usuario eligio en la pantalla. Ademas, habria que saber mucho de pics para sacarle el jugo al asunto.


----------



## Tratante (Dic 28, 2008)

Hola a todos

Algo digital para fm? que tal usando el AR1000 de Airoha?, ya se, no es facil de conseguirlo; pero se acerca mucho a lo que quieren, tiene una interface para microcontrolador y usa muy pocos componentes externos (no usa bobinas) es un sueño de componente. Yo tengo algunos en mi garbage-collector asi que si desean irse por esta linea les ayudo a construirlo.

Tengo alguna información si la desean, saludos !


----------

